# Ivermectin paste for goats?



## sherekin1261

Hi all,

I have a question I am hoping you can help with. I know we use Ivermectin in goats. I also use it for my miniature horse...who is actually smaller than my Nubian girl. My question is this, why exactly does everyone say not to use the paste for the goats? the paste provides 1.87 % of ivermectin or 200mcg/kg of body weight. Others on list are using the injectible as an oral med. So I really don't see the difference as long as the proper dosage is achieved?

Thanks in advance

Shere


----------



## thaiblue12

I use it since the only kind of wormer available to me around here for goats is the postive pellet and I have doubts it works well. 

The injectable is 1%, so you use three times it for goats, the horse wormer is 1.87% so you use two times the amount per weight. 
You can also squeeze it into a syringe to get the right amount, I put that on a pair of animal crackers, they eat the "wormer sandwich" before they can figure out icky paste is on it


----------



## CaliannG

Thai, that doesn't always work.

Mardis Gras is smart, she has figured out "Medication sandwiches". Now, if you give her a treat, she will mouth it first, and if she detects a hint of ANYTHING that might be medicine, she spits it out. Upon which, of course, another goat (usually Brie, who could care less if it is medicine) would snatch it up, getting a double dose.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

> So I really don't see the difference as long as the proper dosage is achieved?


It's far easier to get a "proper dose" with the liquid.

If the paste isn't mixed well, you may get too much or too little.

With *most* horses it wouldn't matter since they get the whole tube anyway


----------



## mekasmom

sherekin1261 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a question I am hoping you can help with. I know we use Ivermectin in goats. I also use it for my miniature horse...who is actually smaller than my Nubian girl. My question is this, why exactly does everyone say not to use the paste for the goats? the paste provides 1.87 % of ivermectin or 200mcg/kg of body weight. Others on list are using the injectible as an oral med. So I really don't see the difference as long as the proper dosage is achieved?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Shere


I have always used the paste. It's three dollars a tube compared to 40 dollars a bottle for ivomec.


----------



## Kshobbit

I have used the Ivermectin paste wormer for years. I always give twice the dosage. I have used the pyrental and the Safeguard paste de-wormers too. I give Valbazin liquid drench.


----------



## Minelson

When I have used the paste I empty the whole tube into a little bowl and mix it up good and then draw it up in a syringe to make sure they are getting the proper amount of medicine.


----------



## BackfourtyMI.

Lots of folks use the horse paste wormer especially if they only have a few goats, so exspensive to get a bigger bottle of the liquid or the injectable when most likely it will expire before you can use it all.

I have always read though that if giving the Ivermectin paste it's supposed to be given at 3 times the goats weight.


----------



## Minelson

Backfourty said:


> I have always read though that if giving the Ivermectin paste it's supposed to be given at 3 times the goats weight.


3 times more is what I have heard too. so if you have a 100 lb goat you would give them the 300lb dose .


----------



## BackfourtyMI.

Minelson said:


> 3 times more is what I have heard too. so if you have a 100 lb goat you would give them the 300lb dose .


That's how I always tell folks around here with goats if they ask. Better to give them a little more than not enough, then your just making the worms resistant to the wormer.


----------



## where I want to

I would be very surprised if the paste horse wormer is not uniformly mixed then put into the tubes. It is notched for various weights of horses so a person with ponies, young horses, minis. etc would certainly not give a whole tube. They would do more than one small equine from a single tube. In fact I never give a whole tube to my 900 lbs horses- I save the ends for the goats.

I forgot- when I had a 1600 lb warmblood, he got a tube and a half.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

> so exspensive to get a bigger bottle of the liquid or the injectable when most likely it will expire before you can use it all


The shelf life on a bottle of Ivomec is *3 years *if refrigerated.
I've never had a bottle last nearly that long before I used it all


----------



## BackfourtyMI.

Bearfootfarm said:


> The shelf life on a bottle of Ivomec is *3 years *if refrigerated.
> I've never had a bottle last nearly that long before I used it all




I just meant for folks that only have a few goats.


----------



## thaiblue12

It is 3 times the dose when using 1%. 
Horse paste is 1.87% so since it is almost double the doseage, you double it not triple it. Or you will be giving them too much, instead of 3% you are now giving them almost 6%. Giving that much can cause some goats liver issues.

Oh and Caliann you have to have enough goats who start a feeding frenzy, the others rush to get it as well and they all eat it before they know what happened  Two or so does not create enough of a stampede/feeding frenzy/omg get it before the other ones does!! lol


----------



## BackfourtyMI.

Thanks thaiblue12, I'll remember double from now on if I tell anyone.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

> I just meant for folks that only have a few goats


At 1 ML / 50 lbs, it doesn't take many goats to use a bottle in 3 years.
I guess it depends on how often you have to worm too

Here it can be fairly often with our warm humid weather.
It's supposed to be nearly 80Âº today

I also use it every 4-6 weeks to treat the dogs for Heartworms (and roundworms)

With small breed goats it might not be as cost effective


----------



## AuntKitty

Bearfootfarm - would you please PM me with the dosage you use for dogs? Don't want to hijack the thread. Thanks!

Kitty


----------



## Minelson

thaiblue12 said:


> It is 3 times the dose when using 1%.
> Horse paste is 1.87% so since it is almost double the doseage, you double it not triple it. Or you will be giving them too much, instead of 3% you are now giving them almost 6%. Giving that much can cause some goats liver issues.


This sounds like it should be correct. I googled it and found several websites where dosage of ivermectin paste is mentioned and all of them said it should be dosed at 3 times the weight. :shrug::shrug:1% is always broken down by cc...like 1 cc per 20 lbs. That I find is always different..some say 50lbs, some say 35 lbs.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm

We have always dosed the Ivermect horse paste and three times the dosage. Of course we don't use Ivermect that often. We usually use Cydectin when we need to worm which isn't often. Its best if you do a fecal before you worm so that you know if you need to worm and what worms you are trying to kill.


----------



## Jamie Woods

Do I need to do a follow up dose to make sure all parasites are gone?


----------



## Caprice Acres

Jamie, this post is originally from 2011 and many of the posters involved don't frequent the forum anymore. 

You will never be able to eliminate all parasites. Control is the goal, not elimination. 

There is lots of excellent resource links on the stickied post "Informational Links". I'll link it here: https://www.homesteadingtoday.com/threads/informational-links.561537/


----------



## farmmaid

Caprice Acres said:


> Jamie, this post is originally from 2011 and many of the posters involved don't frequent the forum anymore.
> 
> You will never be able to eliminate all parasites. Control is the goal, not elimination.
> 
> There is lots of excellent resource links on the stickied post "Informational Links". I'll link it here: https://www.homesteadingtoday.com/threads/informational-links.561537/


What is the milk withdrawal time for Ivermectin?


----------



## Caprice Acres

farmmaid said:


> What is the milk withdrawal time for Ivermectin?


http://www.farad.org/wdilookup/wdi_goats.html < select ivermectin. It is technically extra label drug use because it is not labeled for goats (almost nothing is), and it lists only one dose for the different routes. Whenever you change the dose, route, duration, indication etc, the withdrawal is never the same. Use this resource with a grain of salt. If you work regularly with a veterinarian, you can consult them for a withdrawal and they can contact FARAD with the information and get a more accurate withdrawal.


----------



## AprilFoolBear

AuntKitty said:


> Bearfootfarm - would you please PM me with the dosage you use for dogs? Don't want to hijack the thread. Thanks!
> 
> Kitty


I would recommend discussing with your vet first, a friend used ivermectin paste wormer for their dogs at the correct dose and it killed one of them. Certain breeds are affected this way. It was years ago I believe the breed was collie. They talked with their vet after the fact and the vet confirmed for certain breeds it can be lethal.


----------

